# 500M " Tool" Divers



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone

My name is Niko ...Proud member of the forum since yesterday

Right. I have been looking for a big divers watch similar to the tuna can seiko only for a 1/10 of the price.

I have ended up with selecting the following 3 (which i believe are the same watch... can someone please confirm that)

*apeks 500m pro Â£69*

*aqualung 500m pro Â£76*

*divex 500m pro Â£50*

Out of 3 I like the apeks the most but I have read that is only 10mm thick while the other 2 are about 14-15mm (can someone please confirm that as well please)

Can I have your thoughts on these watches and any other suggestions within that price range

Thanks

Niko


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

niko said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Niko ...Proud member of the forum since yesterday
> 
> ...


You should be able to see the pics now without clicking on the links

B


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> niko said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


Thanks how did you do that?


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

The 3 watches are basically the same, I have the aqualung version , well 2 to be honest, good watches, the only thing is that one has fixed bars and one has spring bars, so if you dont want fixed bars it would be worth checking.


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

andyft21 said:


> The 3 watches are basically the same, I have the aqualung version , well 2 to be honest, good watches, the only thing is that one has fixed bars and one has spring bars, so if you dont want fixed bars it would be worth checking.


Hi Andy

Thanks for your reply..which is has the fixed lugs?

Niko


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

niko said:


> Thanks how did you do that?


Have a look through this thread it should tell you all you need to know



http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Niko

Sorry I was not very clear, I have 2 Aqualungs, one with fixed and the other with spring bars, I dont know why, perhaps one was older stock or a different requirement from the wholesaler/customer.

Good luck with your search, I think you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

andyft21 said:


> Hi Niko
> 
> Sorry I was not very clear, I have 2 Aqualungs, one with fixed and the other with spring bars, I dont know why, perhaps one was older stock or a different requirement from the wholesaler/customer.
> 
> Good luck with your search, I think you will be happy with your purchase.


Many thanks Andy

Niko


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've just measured my Divex and the thickness is 11.6mm. 










Great, solid and very well made watches for the money.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

The divex are from a commercial diving company (called Divex) not far from me up here in Aberdeen. Direct from them, they are Â£54.50 plus Â£5 postage. I spoke to the sales gal about them a few weeks ago, but they were out of stock at the time and were due in end of October.


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers gents..I am starting to like the divex a bit more...


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> I've just measured my Divex and the thickness is 11.6mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...does it wear big overall??.see u have it on a bracelet


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

niko said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I've just measured my Divex and the thickness is 11.6mm.
> ...


its a lumpy that john has that on niko


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

niko said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I've just measured my Divex and the thickness is 11.6mm.
> ...


It wears a wee bit smaller than it's size suggests. It's 46mm at it's widest but wears more like a 44mm due to the fact that the sides of the case are slanted. It's a very comfy watch to wear. I've had it on a nato for the last few days.


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

ap71 said:


>


Looks great on the mesh. :thumbsup:


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

nice!!!!


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice watches for the money.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

think I might hint to santa for one of those


----------

